# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Emploi PowerBuilder  pourvoir

## MARCSOREL

Bonjour,

Nous recrutons actuellement pour une entreprise grand compte plusieurs comptences en environnement POWERBUILDER en rgion Parisienne dont voici ci-joint le descriptif :

Vos candidatures sont les bienvenues.

Je suis  votre disposition pour rpondre  vos questions

Ste INFORMATIS TS Paris
TEL : 01 43 37 99 22

1) Fourchette de rmunration : 35  38 k

Poste : 
Le candidat sera intgr dans une quipe de dveloppement, il dpendra du Responsable de Dpartement et aura pour mission :

De participer aux dveloppements des volutions et des projets Portable 
Dassurer la maintenance et lassistance de niveau 2 de cette application 
De concevoir et de rdiger des spcifications dtailles pour des  petits projets  


Profil : 
Dveloppeur avec au moins 2 ans dexprience
Formation Bac +2 ou +3
Aimant le travail en quipe
Rigoureux
Possdant des qualits rdactionnelles
*Comptences techniques :*
-L4G: PowerBuilder, connaissance des PFC serait un plus
-Langages : SQL, transacSQL, C#
-Systmes dexploitation : Windows XP
-Base de donnes : Sybase ou SqlAnyWhere

2)
Poste : 
Le candidat sera intgr dans une quipe de dveloppement, il dpendra du Responsable de Dpartement et aura pour mission :

De contribuer  la mise en place des WorkFlow du mode guid. 
Dassister le Chef de Projet Outils de dveloppement dans les tches dtude et dexprimentation de la nouvelle architecture. 
De participer  lassistance de niveau 2 des applications 


Profil : 
Analyste Dveloppeur avec au moins 5 ans dexprience
Formation Bac +2 ou +3
Aimant le travail en quipe

Rigoureux
Possdant des qualits rdactionnelles
Comptences techniques :
L4G  : PowerBuilder, PFC
Langages                         : SQL, transac SQL, Java
Systmes dexploitation      : Windows XP
Base de donnes               : Sybase ou SqlAnywhere
Une exprience de dveloppement avec un serveur dapplications en architecture 3 tiers serait apprcie

----------

